# Sleep Well Jack xxx



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

Just wanted to make a quick post about the passing of my sweet baby Jack, He was the sweetest little man that loved to cuddle up and give kisses and groom me and my OH. 

He was a little bit off himself yesterday so we booked him in for this afternoon but by 8pm i noticed a very small clicking with his breathing we were worrying a lot at this point, by midnight he'd got very bad and was struggling to breathe so we called an emergency vets, they booked us in for 5am to get him seen. Sadly he passed before we could help him  Taken so young at 10 months old x

He spent the evening lapping up yogurt laying in my arms. Warm, calm and content. It breaks my heart at how fast he went and that i couldn't help him in time despite my efforts.

R.I.P Jack, Sleep well my angel xxx


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

aw such a beautiful boy


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking when they just slide that suddenly, my heart goes out to you x


----------



## GoodnightBoutique (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry. & that it was so sudden too 
He looks really lovely, such a character.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

Such a sad story  Poor baby was so young. It bings back memories of my boy that passed away a week ago, Mike, who used to do the same thing with a pouch of baby food. So sorry for your loss.


----------

